
A fully functional pixel-perfect Windows 95 application in Electron - saikofish
https://mapzen.com/blog/introducing-tangram-work/
======
tangue
The sad thing about this joke is I kinda miss this UI ...

~~~
tobr
I wonder if might see UI fashion go full circle and come back to this style at
some point. The flat style of the past 5 years came in reaction to the over-
rendered skeuomorphic look that had been growing out of control. But I feel
like when I look back at what Windows and Mac OS looked like in the 90s, it
almost feels fresh again. It doesn't attempt to look like a photo, it just
uses very a simplified, graphical style of light and shadow to hint at
affordances and visual hierarchy.

~~~
frik
I miss it too. I kept iOS6 on one of my iPads and stay with Win7 (instead of
the ugly as butt newer editions).

Win9x classic theme, XP's Luna theme, Vista/Win7 glass theme, iOS 1-6 theme
were all so nice. I can also live with iOS7+ theme and actually quite like
Android 5+ material theme.

Older UI themes were often done by real experts. XP's Luna theme was done by
Frog Design.

Some newer designs seems like be done as an afterthought, "designed" by an
color blind programmer.

------
Ericson2314
At this early hour, I miss high quality desktop apps with low-latency user
interfaces. And high density. And a consistent look in all applications.

------
ashark
Man I miss UIs using _depth_. So easy on the eyes.

------
seibelj
I'm confused, did they mimic the windows 95 feel with HTML / CSS? Or did they
use WINE? Why did they want to make a serious application resemble Windows 95?

~~~
Ericson2314
april1.js does all this

------
parenthephobia
It might be worth pointing out that as part of the joke they did actually make
the app. You can download it, and it does have a convincing Windows 95 GUI.

------
soupbowl
I wonder how well it would perform on windows 95/98/ME.

------
hootener
Probably has a thing or two to do with today's date...

------
jnordwick
Forgot it is 4/1\. Time for my annual day off of social media because of
stupid things like this.

~~~
morganvachon
I get tuning out on 4/1, but what's stupid about this? I think it's kind of
neat.

~~~
derrickdirge
Some people just don't take kindly to being tricked.

~~~
eganist
Speaking to your point, some speculation follows:

We'll start with the stereotype/assumption that many engineers prefer
stability and consistency in many aspects of their environments.

April Fool's day upends consistency in a significant fraction of consistent
events and assumptions. The corollary is that the only consistency introduced
on this day alone is the inconsistencies introduced elsewhere, and even this
isn't certain given that not everyone participates.

Therefore, if many engineers strongly prefer consistency and April Fool's Day
disrupts consistency, it potentially stands to reason that many engineers do
not prefer to be involved in/with April Fool's Day.

...I'm less of an engineer and more of a manager now, so I've come to
appreciate the gags, but man was there a time when I didn't. lol

